# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  هل يتسع المجال لي معكم

## أمجاد الشموخ

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نتجول في عالم أفتراضي نتعايش مع الواقع 

وما يحتويه من أمور سلبية وإيجابية 

نبحث دوماً عن شيئاً مميز  يشدنا 


لعالم فيها أصبحت المعلومة مهمه

في حياتنا وبهذا اليوم الجميل كنت أبحث 

عن مواضيع رائعة شداني هذا المنتدى الرائع

الذي يوجد فيه كل شي وما يحمله عل من مواضيع قيمة

ذات صله جميله بواقعنا المرير  أحببت أن أكون

عضواً بينكم أشارككم أفكاري وتشاركوني أفكاركم 

فهل لي  مجال بين هذا الكم الرائع  من قلوب 

طيبة وعقول منيرة 

أتمنى أن يتسع الي المجال بينكم 

مع خالص احترامي لجميع 

وللإدارة  الكريمة 
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اهلا وسهلا بك معنا وبتمنالك الإفادة دائما وابدا ونور المنتدى بتواجدك ^^
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اهلا فيك  زاد نور المنتدى بطلتك ..

----------


## rand yanal

أهلا وسهلا فيك بتنور المنتدى ^_^

----------


## بيلسان

اهلا اهلا بتنورررنا ويـــــــــا ريت تستمر معنا وتزودنا دائما بكل جديدك  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك

*"ذات صله جميله بواقعنا المرير"

خليك متفائـــــــــــــــل !*

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------

